# Any Mahindra owners out there??



## farmsteader6 (Dec 19, 2014)

Ive been planning for some time now on upgrading my john deere 4010. Ive pretty much narrowed it down to 3 tractors. The kubota L3910 , the Mahindra 1533 and the Mahindra 1538. All 3 are in the 34-38 horsepower range. All will have a loader with quick attatch bucket. All will have the R4 tires. Tractor weights and lift capacities are all with in a few hundred pounds of each other. Both dealers are with in about an hour. Both have friendly and helpful staff. Financing is about equal. The mahindra 1533 is about $4000 less than the 3910 and the 1538 is about $2000 less than the 3910. 

My plans for this tractor are to currently maintain 7 acres. That included weekly mowing of 2 acres with a 6' finish mower. Periodic bushhogging an acre or 2. Dragging logs from the woods which is fairly flat. Maintaing a 1200' gravel driveway with a landleveler on the back plus loader work from time to tome filling holes. I plan to get a grapple bucket and a bale spear for the front for moving around small round bales. 7-800 lb range. I know this tractor is a bit over kill for mowing but we have an oppurtunity to acquire an additional 5-10 acres in the near future which will be pasture. More bushhogging. I also would like to pull a small disc to maintain 2-1acre food plots. Nothing major. 

I have friends with kubotas but dont know anyone with the mahindra. Seems like when you weigh it out the mahindra is the most tractor for the money. But is skimping on money, skimping on quality??


----------



## nosqrls (Jun 9, 2012)

From what I noticed in my area Kubota tractors hold their resale value a lot better. kubota new 22,000 7 to 8 yo. 15 to 16,000.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

I have a 4025 with 22/hrs. on it. Wouldn't buy another one. Had to replace fuel lines at 12/hrs., no help from dealer or Mahindra. Posted a negative comment on Mahindra website and it was immediately deleted. Couldn't get in touch with a factory rep either, told to work with dealer. Dealer wanted me to load up tractor and haul 50 miles for a $10, 15 min. repair. Wouldn't even swap bad fuel line, ended up buying new fuel line and replacing it myself. NOPE, don't have anything good to say about Mahindra, their dealers or their service.
Apparently the fuel line problem is common, lots of complaints on TractorbyNet website, most had to fix the problem themselves.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

In our small town, there is only the Mahindra dealer - unless you drive to a nearby town.

We purchased one about 10 years ago - and haven't had any trouble with it. (Other than sometimes you have to depress the clutch several different times to get it to start.)

It was bought more for a lawn mower (sure beats the crap Cub Cadet that was a constant problem). It sure comes in handy with the bucket.


----------



## 01-7700 (Nov 29, 2016)

Take a look at this [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeeCl6NAaXo[/ame]


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Go to the website Ninny mentioned, www.tractorbynet.com . They have a Mahindra forum you can check for issues.


----------



## SmokeEater2 (Jan 11, 2010)

In my area Mahindra tractors don't hold their value very well while Kubota does. Might check CL and used dealers in your area to see if it's the same where you.


----------



## Pistachio (Dec 10, 2016)

Just know this. Your pretty red tractor will be a pretty pink one in a couple years... mine sure did.


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

I bought a 1533 last year and love it


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

I have 80 hours on mine. Used it to clear land off. Dig a 150 yard ditch and run a 5ft brush hog on it, dug oUT multiple stumps. The only problem I've had with mine was a bent the bucket level indicator the runs up the side of the loader. The new engines they run in them are very conservitive on fuel. The engine in the 1533 and the 1538 are the same. They just de-rate the 38hp and put in a 1533 and the 1533 is actually 35 to 36 hp. Mine is a shuttle shift. When I bought mine I bought the front loader, backhoe, and 6ft backblade. I would recommend going with a different brand of backblade mine didn't hold up to good. But the tractor did wonders.


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

And as far as resale value goes. That doesn't come into mind when I'm buying equipment because I'm buying it because I need it I'm not buying it to sale it in a couple years. There's a reason why they sale more tractors in the world then anybody else and there catching up in America to.


----------



## jimdad07 (Jan 23, 2017)

We have a 4085709 up 4x4 Mahindra here with about 500 hours on it. We use the heck out of it, runs 12 to 14 hours a day strait quite a bit in the summer baking 5x5 round bales. Great machine.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Resale is a bit of a wash with many folks because they aren't like cars. They hang on to them longer and their purpose is more work over comfort.
My old 2250 Kubota was maybe 11k new with a loader and they still resell for 7-8k after almost 30 years. If I were to buy a tractor new today, and I'm not crazy about the emission crap they hang on them now, I wouldn't be concerned about resale but how well is the thing going to hold up for moving rock and dirt, long days mowing and how easy is it to service myself.
Just a footnote-I was moving railroad ties around the other day using straps attached to the bucket and one swang around and smacked the driver's side engine cover, knocking the metal panel loose. I hopped down and reattached and went back to work. If that had been plastic it would have destroyed it and I would have been poor company to anyone for quite a while.
A neighbor of mine has a Mahindra 1529 and other than a couple electrical issues he has been pretty happy with it. Mows 13 acres.


----------



## Caz (Jun 29, 2002)

I have a 2538 w/ loader, mower, & tiller and love it. Got it for an exceptional price & a military rebate. It does an awesome job (tilled part of my garden today) . The dealer came out to my farm for a minor repair w/o question. It is solidly built, all cast (no aluminum), and does not require diesel exhaus tfluid nor high temperature catalytic cleaning.


----------



## Bungiex88 (Jan 2, 2016)

Has anyone bought a Mahindra service manual and how good are they.


----------

